# A question, "not for tree huggers" though.



## AmishNeighbor

I was telling a “tree hugger purest friend” that I was thinking of using flavors to my honey for Farmers market sales, upon which he/she said that was sacrilegious of me! 

Well, I bought organic dried apricots (secretively), Turkish dates (and cranberries not organic), put them in a blender (individually) and chopped them up somewhat fine, mixed it with 50% raw honey that was seeded to be creamed honey. I have been eating this mixture now for some months and I really love the product to eat (I look forward to it after a meal as a desert), and as someone else has said here, the longer it sits, the better it tastes. 

I just don’t know if anyone will buy it though. I would have to get a premium since the organic additives are about $5.00 a pound. 
Any thoughts or experiences, on these interesting and different products? 
Any other tasty additives that sells while mixed with raw honey?

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## whiskers

Sounds delicious, I'd buy it. Perhaps, seeing you're from Maine, a similar idea involving maple syrup could work.
Bill


----------



## Bee Tamer

I was Christmas shopping at Mystic seaport and there was a small store selling "flavored " honey. It was $16 for about 8-10 oz, sorry I don't remember precisely. They contained puréed raspberry, blackberry etc, must be strained as no seeds but definately not just extract. They were very good, but I'll admit I thought it was filler at first until I sampled some and decided the were delicious and even wholesome tasting.


----------



## sqkcrk

If you are going to market this product you will need an Ingredients List. What you have here is not "Honey". It is more than Honey.

By ME Law you may have to produce your product in a Certified Kitchen. A Health Certificate, including a Water Test, which requires ME Dept of Health, or whatever it's called, to annually Inspect your facility.

It is not sacreligious for you to produce and sell this product, as long as you don't try to pass it off as "Honey".


----------



## AmishNeighbor

Interesting mixture. 
I'll try it. Each morning I have to have my honey and (chunky) peanut butter to get my engine running!


----------



## AmishNeighbor

Thanks, I think you are absolutely correct.


----------



## Hogback Honey

I'd try it, and I was one of those 'purists' that thought it was horrid to see 'flavored honey', especially since you haven't put any artificial flavoring in it, but have used real fruit to flavor it. Make it up, give out samples. Sounds like you leave the fruit in with the honey, I'll have to try that.


----------



## deknow

There are usually pretty strict labeling guidelines as well, regarding how you identify the product (it is not 'honey'), the size of the typefaces of various word,etc. I often see these laws violated, but they do exist.


----------



## beemandan

AmishNeighbor said:


> someone else has said here, the longer it sits, the better it tastes.


Also think about the additives and how they may alter the honey's keeping ability. For example...do the cranberries add any moisture? Will the final product spoil or grow unfriendly bacteria? Those would be high on my concern list. Last thing you want to do is make your customers, friends or family sick.


----------



## AmishNeighbor

Added moisture is a concern for me, thats why I have been in the "tasting" mode for the last 9 months (and my belly show it), although the additives are supposed to be dried. When I eat the apricot raw, to me, it does taste like there is moisture present. Have not seen any adverse effects in the jars that I have in storage though.


----------



## beemandan

AmishNeighbor said:


> I have been in the "tasting" mode


Tasting mode is all well and good as long as the only person at risk is yourself. If you plan to sell the concoction you ought to look at a food safety analysis.


----------



## John Davis

I agree with both the moisture and labeling concerns. Not insurmountable but make sure that you meet the requirements. Maple syrup as an example requires refrigeration after opening, It's moisture content is high enough to ferment over time if not. With the dried fruits which will keep on their own I would not worry much but if they have added organic sugar it adds to your labeling as well. Fresh fruits would make a product requiring refrigeration. Your stuff sounds good.


----------



## AmishNeighbor

"...Maple syrup as an example requires refrigeration after opening, It's moisture content is high enough to ferment over time if not." This is a very good point. May want to stay away from this.


----------



## sqkcrk

Thousand Islands Apiaries, Alexandria Bay, NY had a Maple Syrup and Honey Creme long ago.


----------

